# Cits ... >  USB oscilis

## parols

vairs nevaru iztikt bez osciļa un negribu pirkt(pa dārgu) moska kaads vareetu iemest saiti ar sheemu caur usb / ltp/ com portiem

----------


## guguce

(http://pv65.ru/)
(http://www.zetms.ru/catalog/programs/zetlab/)(http://www.eliks.ru/product/vi/usblab.htm?stat-id=2)

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Varu šitādu praktiski nelietotu par 110Ls pārdot.

http://cgi.ebay.com/100MSa-s-PC-USB-Dig ... dZViewItem

Beefs

----------

